# Nikon D5100 HDR



## JohnYoga (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Sometimes I can get the HDR to light-up in the menu, and sometimes, I can't. I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  I have it in P, M, A,or S mode, have multiple exposure on, I am not AE autobracketing, I am using Matrix metering, and the flash is off. Yes, I have read the pdf manual. Is there a certain setting I have that is not allowing the HDR to turn on for me to access?

Regards & Thanks,

John


----------



## sm4him (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you trying to shoot in RAW? The D5100 "automatic" HDR setting will not work if you shoot raw.


----------



## JohnYoga (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, and thanks for trying to help me out. I have the camera on RAW+JPEG Basic. HDR has worked on this setting before.

Here is the key, and I think it means I need to see what caused this "problem": When I RESET the shooting menu, HDR is enabled to be accessed. It may be one of those divide and conquer type of things before I find the issue...

John


----------



## MTVision (Jan 11, 2012)

No. The HDR option will not work with RAW at all. Not  even raw+Jpeg. When you reset - it defaults to jpeg.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 11, 2012)

When shooting RAW the HDR option will be gray and if you try to click on it - it will say something like "this option is not available in its current settings.". If you change to just JPEG it will work. 

You can still do HDR in raw - the camera just won't do it do you.


----------

